# Help!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My pygmy doe has had discharge for a while and now it is bloody and thick.She may be bred but we are unable to tell.She would be due any time this month.She was very friendly but now she hates beind touched.Today it's raining andI tryed to pet her but she would not tolerate it.I can't tell by ligaments either.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's going into labor. Do you not know how to check for Ligaments or something?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know and she won't stand still.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

it does sound like early labor. keep a close watch on her but don't interfere unless you need to.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

What I'm worried about is it's been bloody for a few days.I'm afraid that if there id a baby that it might be stuck or something.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

does she seem stressed?? is she laying around a lot, is she still eating.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say put her up a in a clean stall, get the number of a vet, or a goat friend in town and stay in there with her to supervise.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

This may sound weird but can you get a picture of her behind with the discharge. It would help me figure out whats up. Pygmies can have problems with kiddings.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't get pic's because it's dark in the barn and she won't move.She is laying around and they haven't been fed yet today.She does seem a little tired and stressed out.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that you should get her to a clean stall and make sure you have plenty of bedding and warm molasses water ready. Have someone hold her and you check her ligs. I had a pygmy cross doe die when she was in labor. I agree that you should get a goat person in your area to come and see her. Ask a knowledgeable friend first and then call a vet if you can't get a friend to come out. Please keep us posted.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she breathing heavy/hard? Does she appear to be straining/pushing? Are there any other symptoms? Does she seem depressed? Tired?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is a little tired and maybe a little depressed.She is breathing a little harder than normal.She is very tense How do you check ligaments?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

by the way she is acting, i would say that she is in labor and very uncomfortable.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got basketball and I have to leave her in 15 minutes.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

is there someone that can stay with her while you are gone???


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My grandmother I have to go.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

update when you get home!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

What is this pygmy bred to? Sorry if I scare you but if the baby is in the wrong position it will not go into full labor (pushing labor) Someone needs to go in and check to see if she is dialated and what position the baby is in. Time is really important right now and to me a basketball game or practice can wait. Something needs to be done for this doe if she is having red discharge. I have had my share of pygmy kidding problems and what you are describing does not sound good.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing Teresa...I would stay home also. This person has already logged off though.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

any word on this one yet? I agree with you guys. Knowing from experience pygmys can have a lot of problems as their heads tend to big. I pulled my fair share of pygmy kids when i had them. 
there is something wrong here. you could have a dead kid in the birth canal. or there could be two coming at once. Any number of things could be going on here. blood is not good. especially lasting a few days....
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

nope, no word yet...they went to basketball...I am really worried about this goat. I fear for her life and the kids' lives she is carrying.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i do too.....time is a critical thing with goats. they go so quickly. i fear babies are already dead. its time to save mom now.
beth


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes and with no active pushing the kid is not in the birth canal so most likley it is in the wrong position to be born. I don't wait if a doe seems to be in labor too long without pushing something is wrong and in all my cases the kid is in the wrong position and with alot of work I have safely helped all but one get out alive and the other had to be cut out and was dead but with mouth to mouth and chest massage I brought him back. These are the big reasons I got out of pygmy goats. Too heart breaking.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking that when they said something about bloodie discharge. They may still be alive.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

its sounds like she has had bloody discharge for several days. usually a sign of aborting. but this far along there are kids in there. probably not in healthy state.
This is the reason i got out of pygmys as well. they are cute and cuddly but way too many birthing problems. I like my alpines that tend to have babies without assistance.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope we hear soon


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Still nothing? Still really worried about this doe.

beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am too...they are probably in school


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I sure hope she comes on and tells us she has a beautiful baby ALIVE on the ground.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that would be great!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No baby But she still has discharge.I don't mean to sound like I don't care but my mom wouldn't let me skip basetball and I had school today.She is bred to another pygmy and he is the same size or smaller tahn her.I gave her the option but she wouldn't leave the barn.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay...get your mom or someone to help you...I understand why you weren't home but I lost a doe in a situation similar to yours so you need to wash up and stick your hand in her to see what is wrong!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, it is scary your first time but after you realize it has to be done or you may lose your doe, it becomes easier to deal with


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If she's bred then why would she not have an udder


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

some don't build an udder...she may need to be stimulated


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm home alone I don't know who could help me.My mom won't be home for an hour.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

can you atleast feel around her udder area?? Push up around in that area and see if she has kids in there. You may be able to feel them in there...I would go ahead and stick my hand in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

get a lead and tie her to the fence. THen check her backend for her ligaments. I have pictures I will post that will help you better understand what we are talking about.

depending on how much blood it is there could be something serious down to nothing at all


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

can you take a picture of her just the way she is???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

e-mail the picture to me if that is easier [email protected]


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I try to see what I feel and then I'll let you know.I'll also see if she wants to eat.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

You say she won't go out of the barn. Has she been laying in the barn now for days with bloody discharge? If so you really need to get her up. I feel for you being young and your parents not helping. Without a picture of this goats behind we are just guessing here as to wether she is bred and in trouble.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

good


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was in a similar situation this spring -- home alone, my second kidding EVER and there was a problem. Everything turned out fine but it was scary!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been trying to stay on top of this....I don't know everything but I know I can help a little.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's soft like she's getting milk but when you press up it's hard.She layed around yesterday but I got her up on her feet today.She was eating hay.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you think that the hard spot ls a kid??????


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Did anybody explain to you how to check ligaments? That hard spot very well could be a kid.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

No,I asked but never got an answer.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe that you have a kid in there. I would check her ligs if you know how, if not we can tell you how.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know how.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.tyny.com/ligaments.html

this site shows and explains how to check them

let me know if you don't understand it


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to check the ligaments and then come right back.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If I'm doing it right I don't feel any ligaments.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well if the ligaments are gone it will be mushy along her spine and you will be able to almost put your fingers around her spine near the base of her tail. If her ligaments are gone this doe needs help. You are going to have to wash your hands good and leave them wet then put your first two fingers inside her and see what you feel. If you are able and you have some lube you can try to go in further but without lube do not try it you will tear her up and do damage. If you can get a picture of the discharge it really would help us to see what is going on.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

she is in labor then....she is probably in trouble....you may be able to wait on your mom but you need to get your fingernails clipped now....when your mom gets home, wash your hand really well, get some lubricant, and some hot water...you need to go in and find out what is keeping her from having those kids.....someone correct me if I am wrong but I have experienced this before.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My mom is now home but she keeps telling me theres nothing wrong and won't help me.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

What should I say to convince her.Any thing I can say to help her to understand?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure that you would convince her. I would ask her really nicely and cry if you have to but beg her to help you or you might lose your beloved doe.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I told her I might lose prancer and she just blew it off as if she doesn't care.( She says that the animals are mine not hers)


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

how did your doe do when you were feeling on her?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She would not stand still and she was noisy.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have a friend that can come over and help you???


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Knowone else around here has goats thats in a half hour range but I could call someone.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well this is your goat and you are gonna have to help her. We have told you what you need to do now take a deep breath, talk softly to her and do as we have told you. When you go in close your eyes and try to picture what you are feeling. If you do not have any lube use some soapy water on your hands so you do not tear her. I know if you love her you can do this for her.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Put a collar on her neck and clip her to something to she can't move.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

just tie her up really well.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll do my best!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you have to try...this will give your mom something to be proud of you for....she may start helping you more.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Goatnut. First of all I would like to tell you that you are a very brave girl, and believe me you need to do this. Even IF nothing is going on, better safe then sorry. What you want to feel for is a nose and two legs (feet). Now if the head is backwards, or turned to the side you will have to feel down the babies legs and try to straighten the head.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I tryed but it was too swolen to get my fingers in.How far should I go in.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You should go in until you feel something. Believe me hun you will know when you feel it. I was scared to death the first time i had to go in and save a baby. You will be fine. Make sure you wash up really well, and you will go in until you feel the baby or you can't.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you will have to work your fingers in there. Start out slow and then work your way in. how far in did you get.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have some lube or something to help go in smooth? If not make sure your hand and arm in good and wet.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Not very far I was afraid to hurt her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now I want to warn you, she might yell, and that is ok. DO NOT let that scare you.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

just go a little harder this time...don't be affraid. You are doing very well, keep trying and you will get there.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You are doing a great job. Stay calm. We are all very proud of you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I will go back out and try again will vasoline work?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Also, if you do not feel a nose of feet, feel for a butt. If you feel one, then you will want to push the baby back in just enough to try to grab the legs and straighten them to pull them.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

yep...it should


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Let us know when you can how you are doing.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I coudn't do it because I couln't catch her and in the proses I tripped and cut myself.When I caught her last time she pooped on my hand.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I have to say that if she is running from you then she night be ok. I know if my girls are having trouble they will not get up and run from me. Is there an neighbor or anyone that will come help you? It does not have to be a goat person.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to leave, but I will be thinking of you. I will check in on you later. Good Luck.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Let me think.......I don't think so it's very cold and we've got 5 inches of rain since yesterday so it's a muddy mess.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

coax her with feed....do you have a barn???


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We do have a barn but it's dark and feed doesn't interest her only hay which she ate earlier and now that doesn't interest her either.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

can you get a light out there?? Get a color and lead and corner her. I hate to chase them when they are pregnant but she needs to be caught. Offer her some hot molasses water... not sure what to do until you catch her.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can try again but I can't guaruntee I'll succeed.I feel like I'm failing her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goatnutty pm me your phone number and I can talk you through this if you want to. It won't cost you a thing because I will call you. 

It might help us getting better idea on what the situation is.

Just because she runs from you doesn't mean she isn't in pain or distress. She could be perfectly fine but a bloody discharge for more then a day is not normal and it concerns us.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

the only way you would fail is if you just let her be and never tried. You are doing good...just keep it up. If you don't keep trying, you may lose her.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing but I have no way to call her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ligaments there:








NOTE I am pushing as far down on her as I can but you can still see my thumbnail

Ligaments gone:








NOTE: I am feeling for ligaments so far down that you can't see half my thumb - and even then i didnt feel a thing.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Stacy for the pics.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you are doing great and Stacey will be able to help you more than I can since i can't talk to you. I know what you are going through. I went through it in Feb.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

do you think if I wait till tomorrow it will be to late to call the vet?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

not sure...


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i will be back, I have to go out and feed my goaties...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I talked to stacy I'll check her again and I'll take pics tom.I'll call the vet in the morning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Call him early so that if he is busy he makes time to get there tomorrow.

Tell him how long this has been going on so that he has an idea of the urgency that it might be.


Nice talking to you - you are a smart young lady.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay...that's good. What get's me is that she isn't eating anything but hay and running from her.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank,Stacy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is strange behavior for a normally friendly goat so that is concerning, lets just hope the vet can do something that goatnutty and we call can't do.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i am hoping for all of them. I know I hated being in that position.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I had to be gone. OS what is the status? It sounds like she will just get a vet in the morning? Did mom ever come help?
GoatNutty, I hope you know we are all pulling for you. and you goatie


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I never get time to write in forums any more but I took the time today as I just wanted you to know that my thoughts are with you and this doe. I hope all is well and I will be checking in to see what the vet had to say and I am praying it is all good news. But if you can't save those babies try your best to save this doe. Getting a vet to check on her today was the right thing to do as this doe deserves every chance for survival, and from what I have read she desperately needed this vet at this time. I will be thinking about you both!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering if you have heard any news yet? Please let us know. Thought s and prays are with you and the doe.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I was told to call the vet again tom. The goat seems to have more pinkish discharge at the moment.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did the Vet tell you that? So another words, the goat has NOT seen the Vet yet? 
Beings this goat has not seen the vet, is there any way to get a picture of the discharge? I am afraid that you might be playing with fire, and you are going to lose them all.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Right now I can try but the strand fell offand I don't know if it will be visable.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you felt for her Ligaments today? How are they, is she bagging up at all?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't feel ligs.May be getting some milk but it's not very visable.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did the vet say they will come out tomorrow? or was that someone else telling you to wait?

I just don't like the sound of bloody discharge for more then a day.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It was someone other than the vet telling me to wait.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I totally agree with you Stacey.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - you know how I feel, this is YOUR animal - YOU have to make the decision. 

If you don't want to take our advise then that is your choice but you can't let others who don't have the same vested interest in your animals life make the decision for you.

Please at least call the vet for advise. Let HIM tell you if he thinks this can wait till tomorrow or not.

----- word to the person who said to wait: what do you think you are going to produce by not taking care of the animal in distress? What is is going to hurt to make a call to the vet. Please don't put this girl in a bad position because you told her not to make a simple call ----


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My mom told me to talk to my dad.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara,haha that's my name also,

how old are you?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you get this vet out to see your goat!!! This is VERY IMPORTANT!!!!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have not posted to this before because i hd nothing to add besides what the others have said. but some one needs to do something for that poor doe & ASAP.
sara you really need to get that doe to a vet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I feel so bad for goatnutty, because her hands are tied. Her mom just thinks that she is over acting. I DO *totally *understand. Kids can worry way before they need to, (OK, so do I on some things) BUT, with all of us telling her, then Shame on her mom for not trusting us. I know she does not know us at all, and she is not sure we know anything, but when we are all saying the same thing, come on.
I just want to remind everyone that it is NOT goatnutty's fault. She is young and can not drive this goat to the vet herself. She is really at the Mercy of her parents. I just pray that this goat pulls out for goatnutty's sake.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i completely understand.i am not blaming that poor girl. i am hoping that her mom will read some of these & understand that she is not just over reacting. i to worry & over react at times when i shouldn't
i feel very bad for goatnutty as she is trying to do her best but with no support from her family.
i am so sorry if i came across as tho i was blaming her i did not mean it that way at all.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

fritzie, I am sorry, I was by NO MEANS directing that comment to anyone. I know as I read the updates I get mad, then I have to realize what the whole situation is, and it is NOT her fault.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

no problum lori.
i think we are all frustrated because we want to help but can't.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That is true fritzie


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My mom says that she won't read any of these post and that she doesn't think you guys really know what your talking about but I'm working on it.Sweetgoats thanks for helping everyone understand that theres nothing I can do about it without my parents help.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

goatnut, I really do believe everyone knows it, but like fritzie said it is just so upsetting that we can not do anything for you. I figured that is why your mom would not read the posts, because she didn't figure we new know anything. Please take these {{{{{HUGS}}}}}} and know that they are from us here, and we do understand that you are doing everything you can. Now I would say start praying for a good outcome, that is about all the hope you have now, (unless all is fine).


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I am still very hopeful that my parents will eventually understand.I just hope it's in time.I haven't been able to see the goat today but I will within the next 25 minutes.I hope all is well.My mom didn't mean to upset you but she is very hard headed.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

sara we all understand that there isn't any thing you can do if your parents won't help. just hang in there & know that we are all with you.


----------



## goatmama2 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sara, this is so frustrating but you are doing great. Please keep us all posted on your goat's progress. I'm sure your mom is great, but I feel badly that she's not more supportive in this. We're all thinking of you! I'm sorry you're having to handle so much of this yourself, but remember you have a lot of friends here lending you moral support!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

If this posts twice, sorry.

I'm sorry this is happening to you and your goat. Prayers are coming from KY. I can't imagine raising goats at a young age and not having your parents to help with the medical issues. Good luck and hope everyone makes it through this.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm very sorry to here this and I pray that your parents will understand and help you with your doe, and I'll pray for you and your doe as well.
Don't lose hope.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry Sara, I missed the "call me Sara" part of your posts. I was only focusing on the goat related trouble.
So you went and saw the goat? Is she not on your property? How is she doing. Please keep us posted. 
Like others have said. I am sure your mother is a great person,. We are all so proud of you and all that you have done for this doe. We are all praying that she is ok.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

How's she doing sara?

beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You poor kid!! Sara I am so sorry that you are dealing with this on your own...everyone here is with you and WE DO KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DEALING WITH...many of us have had kidding issues and they either ended badly or they ended with live kids and mom being fine. So we do know that your little doe needs help. I do hope that your parents come around and help you. You are in my prayers....as well as your doe..brave little thing that she is.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

It's fine that your mom doesn't want to read this thread. She may get curious and want to read it. You are doing a great job but it is really hard to do somethings without the help of someone else. I go through it everyday. If you put your mind to it, you can do anything you want. I believe that you can save this doe and her kids if she is indeed bred. I am glad you confided in us to help you. Without us being able to see the doe, we really don't know how to help you. You are a very brave young lady and I am hoping you are able to get the help you need for this doe. Good luck with her and I will be praying for you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The goat is eating again but now the discharge is white!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Are there any other things? Like, does she have an udder? Does her vulva look swollen? Does she seem nervous/worried? Is the discharge stringy and/or hanging down?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She doesn't have an udder .Her vulva is swollen and the discharge is a little stringy.She is very weary of us but she was our friendliest goat before.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

alot of times a bred doe that was friendly before can become spooky and a doe that was not friendly before can become very loving. white or clear discharge is normal and this doe may very well not even be bred but was in heat. As we have said many times without a picture we are just guessing.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We thought that to but with discharge a month we didn't think it was heat.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh i Hope everyone is ok! White discharge can be good. If she is bred look for that dishcarhge to start turning yellow. It may go clear first and then start turning amber colored. If it does this you should have babies soon! I hope everything is ok! You have been such a trooper through all of this. I hope all goes well for you and your goat! 
I remember all too well my first kidding experience. It was horrible. I hope yours goes off without a hitch. Keep us posted!!!


beth


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, I just read through all ten pages of this thread and I kept hoping that at the end would be good news. I really don't know what to say other than good luck and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, Please let us know what is going on with your doe. I have been praying that all is fine. It is Good news that your doe's discharge has gone to clear. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

are you sure she is preg? is she wide and big?? she may have lost the kid but have my figers crosed for everthing to go well...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We were unsure if she was bred.The discharge is more yellow now.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

she might have been preg but losed the baby and thats were the blood came from... how long has she been preg?


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

I had an experience with a boer doe that sounds somewhat familiar to this. She was about 3 months along. She seemed to get really big in just 2 weeks. Then she started having a bloody discharge ( looked like cherry jello mixed with whipped cream). I was out there one day with her and she expelled alot of water, I thought she was having babies. Then she slimmed down and no babies. Although the discharge went on for about 2 or 3 weeks, then stopped. She ended up kidding about a month and a half later with twin bucklings.

Sara, I hope everything turns out good in the end like mine did.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She would be due any time untill Nov.Now the discharge has blood in it again[fade]( the due date is if she is bed to our buck there was a buck that got loose but we don't know when


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, I hate to sound rude, but if you can not get her to a vet ( I do understand), then there really is NOTHING we can do to help you. If it is bloody again, then she NEEDS to go to a vet. I hardly EVER take my goats to the vet for anything, but if she was mind she would be there.
I don't know about everyone else, but it just boils my blood that this is going on and your parents are going to allow you to have animals and they are not going to take the medical treatment that they need. They are really no different then the dog or cat that they might run to the vet. Sorry, but shame on them. I would never let my child get a animal and not treat it when needed. :blue: :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

i understand.What gets me is that before this my goats were ok with my parents.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would just like to give you a big hug. :hug: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I was thinking about calling the vet and seeing how much an ultrasound would cost.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not sure about in your area but down here it runs about $40.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good idea CALL That vet


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It's $60 bucks here.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is 25 here


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

my vet doesn;t even do ultrasounds...you guys are so lucky
I thought i had a good vet here, then one of the local 4-h herds tested positive for CL, I made a stink about it saying my 4-hers didn't want their goats housed with those giats at fair. so the fair board hada big meeting and invited my vet there. He basically told us that it wasn;t a big deal and that it was fine to house CL positive goats with visable abcess' with negative animals. Needless to say my animals won;t be going to that fair again not to mention i was more thena little miffed. Ok thanks for leyying me vent.
As for the doe, i would still call the vet, describe to them what is going on. it never hurts to ask questions. Some vets will even get you ona payment plan if you can;t pay for everything up front.

beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, sorry I do not men to get off the topic. but OH MY GOSH, Beth. You have got to be kidding. Our Fairs here do a check on EVERY GOAT before the goats could (or Sheep) come into the grounds.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

maybe i should start a different thread on this one.....goat frenzy?


beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Now it's white again and I'm calling the vet.


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you!!!! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I called my dad to make sure he had time and he said no but call the vet and hung up on me.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have an appointment with the vet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great to hear. Did the vet advise you to do anything until the appointment?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara how old are you? I think if your over 13 and you can't pay for the appt you could do some clean up work for the vet. I did that once.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The vet is always willing to let me clean up or something.But I should have plenty money.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh im so glad sara! You and your goa definatly have been toopers through all of this. i hope everything turns out good!


beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

7 o'clock(it's quarter after 5 here)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so excited for you. I can barely stand it. I hope all will be fine. Please Please, Please tell us what he said. We will keep our fingers crossed for some good news.
How are you going to get her to the vet? Is your dad taking you and her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so happy cant wait to hear what the vet says


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She has an infection in her vulva.How she got the dirt and part of the leaf in there I don't know.The ultrasound was only ten dollars!


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

So is she bred also? What did the vet tell you to do for her?

I am really glad you got her to the vet


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He isn't the vet that we normaly have but he didn't think she was bred.We have to give her 1-2 cc of penacillan 1 time a dayfor 5 days.I would like to breed her in the near future.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, that is wonderful. :leap: I am so glad that is all it was. So she was not bred? Well, at least you got her to the vet, and she will be feeling a lot better very soon. That is wonderful news about the price. I wish ours were that cheap.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

NOT BRED BUT WILL BREED HER VERY SOON.(WHEN i FIND A BUCK.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a feeling that she had in infection, since she didn't kid or die during the discharge time.

I am so glad you did get her to the vet. Now she can get the proper care she needs and will be on the road to recovery.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!I really needed some support.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats. Medical issues don't always have such good endings. Glad your doe is going to be okay.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! Glad you have it figured out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Sara, glad to hear that she will be fine and really sorry that it took so long for parental consent on the vet...hopefully when you do decide to have her bred they don't drag their feet on the vet issue in the case that she would need one.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So Sara, How is she doing? Is she feeling a lot better? I sure hope so and I am assuming she is. Way to be persistent to get her to the vet.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is starting to feel better but it's almost time to breed her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give her a little time before breeding. You want to be sure she is nice and healthy and will settle the buck.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes,we arejust looking around for a stud buck in our area.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok. Make sure you breed her with the 5 months in mind and what the temps will be at that time. 

i don't breed mine till December at the earliest because I don't want kids till May. But other people have warmer temps so they can have kids in march or even earlier with no trouble.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here kidding in march& April is the best because it gets so hot in May.This year was very hot &humid.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, I am guessing that she is a lot better? I hope so. By the way :hi5: :leap: Way to go


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so happy for you!!!! That was deffinately a cheap vet call!!!!! My cheapest was $37. I am very rpoud of you!!! :dance:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She still has discharge and we are done giving pennacillon but we think it will take a while for it to kick in.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She may have the discharge since she is trying to clear out her system.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give it a day or so and if it doesnt clear up get some LA 200. Sometimes pennicillin isn't strong enough to get rid of the infection.

LA 200 is pretty cheep at a Tractor Supply Company. That or get some Naxcel from the vet.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't have any idea how I missed this whole thread but It's great everything turned out okay!! 

Make sure to let her recover before breeding her!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We will wait for her to breed untill she is well.She is getting to be friendly again.We stopped giving Pen on sat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like time for a stronger anitibiotic if the discharge is still there.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Starting to clear up.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, this is a loooong thread. I'm glad things are starting to clear up. Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is good to hear Sara, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She is finally well again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. I would really watch her. She has had a really hard time these last several weeks, Months. just watch her. Now please remind me, does she have another goat friend?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe she said that she has at least another wether. 


Glad to know she has cleared up. I agree keep a good eye on her for a relapse but glad all seems to be well now


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

All is still well.We do have other goats with her.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:clap: You did a great job. Just make sure she has free choice mineral to eat whenever she wants.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She does.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She has more discharge. Hoping its just heat!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what color is this discharge?

all my does this year have been having a white to yellowish dishcharge when in heat.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's clear!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that too is good. Clear usually means heat. 

My girls are driving me nuts with this where disharge colores :roll:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I just wish I had a buck.She is mounting on my wether and won't leave him alone!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I would try and catch her next heat cycle and find a buck that is close to you. I am not sure if she is ready to breed but with this first heat since she has been having problems, I think she may be fine to breed on the next heat cylce...so 3 weeks from this heat cycle give or take a few days, and she will be ready to breed.


----------

